# cuántos años tiene la señora



## seniorita

*cuántos años tiene a señora*
*¿Yo me puse pienso que usted sabe español. le hace
**please can someone transalate that to eng for me?*


----------



## westopia

Hi,

Why don´t you try first?


----------



## seniorita

does that mean something bad?? i thought it just meant whats your age???


----------



## rocioteag

No it isn´t bad, is just that you need to try first, as the rules says.

But, you made a good translation, at least, you understand the whole idea...


----------



## SaritaSarang

elmasguapo was translating what the original post said, not literally asking her that question.


----------



## seniorita

Uh oh.. Now I am beginning to think that was not a very nice sentence I asked for help with. I honestly thought it was a long the lines of 'What is your age'. Am I way off the mark?


----------



## GONTA

I think it sounds weird.
why don't you say just HOW OLD ARE YOU?
or how old is she?
Cuántos años tiene?

I didn't really understand the question. But don't worry you didn't say any wrong or hurtfull thing


----------



## helenduffy

*cuántos años tiene a señora
**¿Yo me puse pienso que usted sabe español. le hace
please can someone transalate that to eng for me?*

*No, seniorita, you are okay and the sentences are not naughty, but they are baffling.*
*The first part is simply "How old is the lady?" but then it says " To myself  I put you think you speak Spanish. he goes "*

*What the ...?*


----------



## seniorita

So it is along the lines of asking one their age?


----------



## SaritaSarang

I thought that was elmasguapo had said was a translation of your text, but it was deleted.      Heres my try at it :
How old is the lady? I thought she knew spanish.  le hace, ... doesn't really go here....


----------



## seniorita

Oh! Thats odd! Incorrect grammer and incorrect sentence structure I imagine! I'm glad I've not completely made a fool out of myself. Is there a certain adverb to use when asking a woman her age and a different one when asking a man his age?


----------



## JB

The translatoin is:
How old is the lady?
A previous post was asking you to do your translation first, and submit it for comments and correction, and that finally appeared, several posts later.  I realize you are a lovely person who did not intend to offend anyone.  It is just that, in this forum it is seen as a little insulting for someone just to put up a sentence (Spanish or English) and in effect say, Hey guys, translate this for me for free.  

It is also a better learning experience, for everyone involved, (including all those people who will read the posts just to learn, without posting themselves) if you do your own translation first, and submit it for comments and corrections.  Sometimes the simplest, briefest question will result in pages of unexpected posts, as you may have noticed.


----------



## seniorita

Thanks sarita. I feel quite insulted now!! would you say 'I feel insulted' as 'comos insulto'?


----------



## seniorita

I know jbruceismay! I feel really bad... It seems that I have come across rude!! So Sorry to everyone!!! I'm just trying hard not to give a bad interpration of what I think the phrase means


----------



## Light_Angel

I don´t understand anything...


----------



## helenduffy

Let's start over!  
Seniorita: Will you post the sentence you want translated in it's original Spanish and then write your attempt at a translation?


----------



## Light_Angel

Someone of you can tell me what you are talking about?

I would like to know how to say "alimentador de astillas"...

Thanks,


----------



## SaritaSarang

Do not feel bad, you've done nothing wrong! I'll always try my best to help.


----------



## Boerboel

Along the lines of what you want translated...  Did a native say this?  The second part "*¿Yo me puse pienso que usted sabe español. le hace"* doesn't make much sense to me (although it's very possible that it is a perfectly constructed sentence, and I just don't understand it since I'm by no means fluent.)


----------



## Mirlo

seniorita said:


> I know jbruceismay! I feel really bad... It seems that I have come across rude!! So Sorry to everyone!!! I'm just trying hard not to give a bad interpration of what I think the phrase means


 okay "señorita"  this is how it works: first you put the sentence in English and then you put your translation good or bad   in Spanish and we help you with the corrections.


----------



## seniorita

Okay 'Mirlo' (Firstly that was mean to put my name in inverted commas! I am by no means a senorita, and I'll be the first to admit this!) As I explained previously, a friend stated that phrase to me. I was unsusre as to what it meant. I tried to guess my translation and failed miserably. So I guess all I wanted was a lil help. But it seems I'm just causing trouble, which I dont want to do.


----------



## SaritaSarang

Hey if you don't know what it means, its not a big deal, thats why this site is here, for your help. Don't let anyone tell you any differently, just ignore the people who tell you you need to translate it yourself, theres always someone else whos willing to help you.
(also, mirlo put your name in astrics because your name is mispelled and he/she was correcting it. At this site any mistake you make people are going to correct it, whether you meant to do it or not, they are very picky)


----------



## helenduffy

! Aiiiii !

Mirlo: The original was in Spanish!

I am curious to know the end of this story.  What is that crazy second sentence (and a half)?  Who wrote it to Seniorita and in what context?  Did Seniorita write it?  

What the...?  I want to hear the end!


----------



## JB

Light_Angel said:


> Someone of you can tell me what you are talking about? I would like to know how to say "alimentador de astillas"...
> Thanks,


Estimado Sr. Light Angel.  Esta es otra pregunta, otra frase distinto del tema de este hilo, que ya está suficientemente confundida.  

Ud. necesita abrir un hilo nuevo.  Ponga su frase como el título, después ponga su intento de la traducción al inglés, y pide sugerencias o comentarios.  ¿Bien?


----------



## sneaksleep

Seniorita, I hope you haven't been scared away from the forum by this confusing response to your original question. We all understand that you didn't mean to be rude or anything like that!

Anyway, you originally wanted to know the meaning of:

*cuántos años tiene a señora*
*¿Yo me puse pienso que usted sabe español. le hace
**
*As some people mentioned, the Spanish grammar is not good, and the last sentence is incomplete. I think that a good translation (though not a word-for-word literal one) would be:

*How old is the lady *(meaning you)*? I thought that you knew Spanish....*


The "*le hace*" part is incomplete, but in general, the verb *hacer* means *to do* or *to make*.


----------



## Mirlo

helenduffy said:


> ! Aiiiii !
> 
> Mirlo: The original was in Spanish!
> 
> I am curious to know the end of this story. What is that crazy second sentence (and a half)? Who wrote it to Seniorita and in what context? Did Seniorita write it?
> 
> What the...? I want to hear the end!


No, for what I understand that was her trying to translate it! además no es la primera vez que lo hace y ya otros foreros respetuosamente le han dicho que por favor ponga la original o especifíque. Mira todos estamos tratando de ayudarla!


----------



## SaritaSarang

The original was in Spanish, she was asking for what it means in English. Go back and look.


----------



## Mirlo

SaritaSarang said:


> The original was in Spanish, she was asking for what it means in English. Go back and look.


Now that I think about it: I don't think so, why will someone write to an "English" speaker in Spanish? and furthermore wrong Spanish, Like I said before this is not the first time that this happens so I still feel teh same way.


----------



## JB

sneaksleep said:


> *cuántos años tiene a señora*
> *¿Yo me puse pienso que usted sabe español. le hace*
> *How old is the lady (meaning you)? I thought that you knew Spanish....*


 
I agree with everything Sneaksleep says, except for the "meaning you" part. This _could be_ what was intended ("the lady" instead of "you" as an indirect, polite way of asking.) However, if the two people talking were discussing someone else, it could also refer to that person. Sneaksleep is probably right, but without more context (and bad Spanish to start with, and part of a sentence at the end) it is partly a guessing game.


----------



## GONTA

*I like when we talk nonsense....*


----------



## GONTA

*Don't worry, seniorita*
*keep on trying!*
*we all have made mistakes sometime*


----------



## Citizen of the world

Wow, this is the craziest thread I have ever read! And why so many deletions?


----------



## seniorita

Wow firstly can I just say thank you to everyone who tried to help me here, especially Sarita and Sneaksleep! I just want to clarify that I never wrote this sentence. Someone left it as a comment to me. I just wanted to know what it meant. I came across this site and thought perhaps I could ask for help. I was told I should attempt at my own translation, which I later did... Although I thought I may be embarrassing myself or worse, possibly insulting the language. But it seems everythings been blown out of proportion and its turned into a messy thread! I didn't mean for the thread to get this much attention. And as I am now a little clear in what the translation is, I understand what everyone was debating about. The sentence structure being incorrect.. But I have to admit, I'm a little reluctant to asking for help now..


----------



## Mirlo

GONTA said:


> *Don't worry, seniorita*
> *keep on trying!*
> *we all have made mistakes sometime (sometimes )*


----------



## sneaksleep

Seniorita, please don't be reluctant to ask for help. You just had bad luck the day you posted your question. Those who have been coming to this forum for a while get very frustrated with people who repeatedly post questions without making their own attempt first. Of course, you had never posted before, and even if you had read the rules, you had no way of knowing how deep people's frustration with the "freeloaders" is. I guess you just paid for others' repeated crimes.  But in any case, no one here wishes anyone else ill will, and even though maybe you learned some of the forum rules the hard way, we hope you'll come back again!


----------

